# How long to allow loose stools/adjust to new food?



## *Lisa*

We have just started to switch Jazmyn over from Royal Canin MAXI Puppy to Innova Large Breed Puppy (her vet wants us to stick with a large breed puppy food for now).

We are currently doing 75% Royal Canin & 25% Innova (She gets 4 cups total).

How long does it usually take for them to adjust to a new food? Her poop is loose (pudding like), which we expected because of the switch at first. How long should we allow this to go on for before we decide that Innova isn't right for her.

Thanks!


----------



## BlackGSD

Are you SURE you aren't over feeding her? Often that is what causes pudding poops.

I've never had ANY pups/dogs that got loose stools at all when I did a slow switch. That is the whole point of doing a show switch, so they don't get "loose".


----------



## *Lisa*

Fairly certain. She was on 3.75 cups of Royal Canin MAXI puppy and all was well in the stool department. She didn't increase in weight as much as her vet would have liked to see between 3-4 months (6 pounds instead of 10) so he advised to increase to 4 cups.

Royal Canin MAXI puppy suggests 4 cups (based on target adult weight)
Innova Large Breed puppy suggsts 4.5 cups (based on her current weight)

I can definitely cut it down a half a cup per day and see if that helps.


----------



## *Lisa*

It looks like the Innova isn't going to be a good fit for Jazmyn. We cut back the amount of food she was getting, and even cut down the Innova to less than 25% of her daily portion, and still pudding/loose poop.

My guess is that it is too rich.

We've put her back on 100% Royal Canin Maxi Puppy, are cutting all treats/chews and have given some pumpkin today to help firm things back up. If it doesn't firm up, she'll get a bland diet to reset her tummy.

After we've had a little while of solid poop again, we still do want to switch off the Royal Canin (I don't like the ingredients as much as other foods).

Some options that we're thinking of are:
Wellness Large Breed Puppy
Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy
TOTW Large Breed Puppy
Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul Large Breed Puppy

Knowing that she doesn't handle Innova well, out of those, any suggestions?


----------



## Jamm

Thankfully I haven't had to do a switch in a while, but when I did I would make sure it took almost a month. Id do the mixing in such little steps so the dog's poop was never any different. It could be that Innova is too rich.. Joey had that problem with Acana. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Zoeys mom

All those foods you listed are rich she may just have a sensitive tummy?? I do TOTW or Orijen, but Natural Balance has some decent foods designed for sensitive tummies you can look into. My lab has a sensitive tummy and did have loose stools even with a slow switch to TOTW for 2-3 weeks. We just took his extra slow and now he is fine on it


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

While I don't have any specific suggestion for you, I too have been looking to switch our 18 week old puppy's food. I've been compiling a spread sheet to aid in picking a food. Maybe it may be of some help for you. 

You can view it here, if you're interested: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsBcSQ8_xK_ndDRkYWo3NmRSWEl4T1NuX290bG5ULVE


----------



## *Lisa*

That's amazing thanks!! 

Jazmyn might just have a sensitive tummy. Once we get her back on track, we may try the Innova one more time, and just throw in a few kibble at each meal instead of going to 25% of her daily value. Do it much more slowly.

We have hedgehogs (Weird, I know LOL) So we're used to the standard 75/25...50/50...25/75 process of switching and they take it okay (they eat high quality cat kibble as their staple diet).

As a sidenote...I must say, thumbs down to Ontario/Canada and our high cost of good quality dog food (well, and not so good). A 35 lb bag of Royal Canin Maxi puppy costs about $70 at Petsmart. A 30-35lb bag of TOTW at Pet Valu costs about $74.99.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

Wow that is expensive, or at least seems that way ... I haven't looked at Canadian to American dollar conversion lately. I am leaning heavily toward TOTW Pacific Stream puppy formula right now and plan on switching very slowly. I've got about half of a 30 lb. bag of Science Diet LBP left and hoping that it will be the last bag of that I need to buy. We have recently switched our ferrets from Wellness to Evo cat food and made the switch almost immediately. They did fine with it, but they are adults so their stomachs are not quite as sensitive to food changes. Our adult cats did well with the switch as well, but they eat a combination of the Evo and a cheap store brand food that I originally bought to feed to the strays that come around our house and discovered that our indoor cats preferred it to the Wellness they had been eating.


----------



## *Lisa*

Yeah, it definitely does seem more expensive than the US but it's worth it to pay for the better food here.

Petsmart offers discounts if you're on their "Pet Perks" membership. But often times it isn't enough to make a difference. They carry Royal Canin, Wellness, Blue Buffalo and now Innova here. They do not carry Taste of the Wild, Chicken Soup, or many of the other popular brands that people here feed.

I also wish the food came in smaller bags! Innova's smallest bag for the LBP was 15 pounds, and now it's such a waste. I may try and take it over to the humane society to see if they're willing to accept it, but its open, so probably not.

I think we may try the Taste of the Wild next and mix it in very very slowly (ie a few kibble here and there, and increase gradually). I really do like their ingredients, and it helps they sell it right across the street from me at Global Pet Foods and Pet Valu.


----------



## chelle

*Lisa* said:


> It looks like the Innova isn't going to be a good fit for Jazmyn. We cut back the amount of food she was getting, and even cut down the Innova to less than 25% of her daily portion, and still pudding/loose poop.
> 
> My guess is that it is too rich.
> 
> We've put her back on 100% Royal Canin Maxi Puppy, are cutting all treats/chews and have given some pumpkin today to help firm things back up. If it doesn't firm up, she'll get a bland diet to reset her tummy.
> 
> After we've had a little while of solid poop again, we still do want to switch off the Royal Canin (I don't like the ingredients as much as other foods).
> 
> Some options that we're thinking of are:
> Wellness Large Breed Puppy
> Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy
> TOTW Large Breed Puppy
> Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul Large Breed Puppy
> 
> Knowing that she doesn't handle Innova well, out of those, any suggestions?


I've been thru the gamut with foods that don't agree. The very first was Innova LBP. Granted, my dog did have coccidia early on, but none the less, Innova *never* worked out for us unless it was constantly supplemented with pumpkin and rice. Even then, it was never fully firm.

He was not overfed, and chewies were limited during the food "trials."

I tried Blue Buffalo Adult Chicken and Brown Rice. Nope. Same.

I tried TOTW Salmon (Pacific Stream) (he's on it now) and nope. Same.

I am just starting a switch to Natural Balance Limited Ingredient Venison. I'm praying for a positive change. This food did wonders for my oldest dog, though for different reasons. 

I'm not doing him any favors to be changing food on him like this... If this food switch doesn't work, I am really considering going raw. I just don't know anymore. Maybe Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Stomach would be my next thought.



Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Wow that is expensive, or at least seems that way ... I haven't looked at Canadian to American dollar conversion lately. I am leaning heavily toward TOTW Pacific Stream puppy formula right now and plan on switching very slowly. I've got about half of a 30 lb. bag of Science Diet LBP left and hoping that it will be the last bag of that I need to buy. We have recently switched our ferrets from Wellness to Evo cat food and made the switch almost immediately. They did fine with it, but they are adults so their stomachs are not quite as sensitive to food changes. Our adult cats did well with the switch as well, but they eat a combination of the Evo and a cheap store brand food that I originally bought to feed to the strays that come around our house and discovered that our indoor cats preferred it to the Wellness they had been eating.


FWIW, Pacific Stream is 1.9% calcium and 1% phosphorus, average. I had to call the company to get that info, since it's not on the bag. So perhaps a little too high for a pup. (?) At least that's what is often said around here.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

I picked up a bag of Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream Puppy today and am planning on doing a very slow transition over from her current food. I gave her a couple pieces when I opened the bag and she really likes it, which is a good start. For her lunch I mixed about 1/8 cup of TOTW with 1 cup of her current food and plan on continuing that mixture for at least a few days and then gradually increasing the TOTW and decreasing the Science Diet over a couple weeks. 

I also talked to our vet about the food switch and she told me that she is currently feeding her dogs on TOTW as well, so she gave it a big thumbs up. She said that she has been recommending TOTW to all her clients who are looking for a more nutritious food for their dogs.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

I spoke to someone at Taste of the Wild this morning and they told me that the Pacific Stream Puppy formula contains 1.3% calcium. The High Prairie Puppy formula contains 1.4% calcium. Perhaps the calcium numbers they gave you were for the adult formulas?


----------



## 1337f0x

My pup had loose stool for a while. I mixed pumpkin into BB, and it proved to be his favorite meal and it firmed up his stool nicely.

All pups are different, and I've heard good things about TOTW as well. I would try a small bag of BB, mixed in with her RC and a little pumpkin and you should see improvement, I'd think =)


----------



## *Lisa*

We also had experience with Coccidia when Jazmyn was 8 weeks old and battled it for the first month home or so. So I'm glad to hear from someone with the same experiences.

My fear as well is that all the "great" brand foods, are very rich, and maybe they just won't ever settle with her.

Hubby has added a teaspoon of pumpkin to her breakfast today, no effect yet. We will add one to her dinner tonight as well. EVERYTHING has been cut out at this point except for her Royal Canin and the small amount of pumpkin. I will allow it to go on for another day (until end of day tomorrow), otherwise its boiled chicken & rice for a day to reset her.

I'm going to look up the Natural Balance 



chelle said:


> I've been thru the gamut with foods that don't agree. The very first was Innova LBP. Granted, my dog did have coccidia early on, but none the less, Innova *never* worked out for us unless it was constantly supplemented with pumpkin and rice. Even then, it was never fully firm.
> 
> He was not overfed, and chewies were limited during the food "trials."
> 
> I tried Blue Buffalo Adult Chicken and Brown Rice. Nope. Same.
> 
> I tried TOTW Salmon (Pacific Stream) (he's on it now) and nope. Same.
> 
> I am just starting a switch to Natural Balance Limited Ingredient Venison. I'm praying for a positive change. This food did wonders for my oldest dog, though for different reasons.
> 
> I'm not doing him any favors to be changing food on him like this... If this food switch doesn't work, I am really considering going raw. I just don't know anymore. Maybe Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Stomach would be my next thought.


----------



## Barb E

Kaos had some soft stools on the Nature's Logic I feed Dante so I switched her over to California Natural Chicken and Rice (Adult not puppy) - she's doing very well on it


----------



## BlackGSD

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> I spoke to someone at Taste of the Wild this morning and they told me that the Pacific Stream Puppy formula contains 1.3% calcium. The High Prairie Puppy formula contains 1.4% calcium. Perhaps the calcium numbers they gave you were for the adult formulas?


That is correct. The "regular" formulas are higher in calcium.

The regular Pacific Stream is 1.9%, and the regular High Prairie is 2.1%.


----------



## chelle

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> I spoke to someone at Taste of the Wild this morning and they told me that the Pacific Stream Puppy formula contains 1.3% calcium. The High Prairie Puppy formula contains 1.4% calcium. Perhaps the calcium numbers they gave you were for the adult formulas?


Yes, I am very sorry - it *is* the adult formula I was referring to. My middle dog is on this, and does extremely well with it. Loves it. I'm a fan of the food, just not for my one dog with the troubles. But this may not be about food at all. I'm at my wit's end.



*Lisa* said:


> We also had experience with Coccidia when Jazmyn was 8 weeks old and battled it for the first month home or so. So I'm glad to hear from someone with the same experiences....
> 
> .....My fear as well is that all the "great" brand foods, are very rich, and maybe they just won't ever settle with her...... I'm going to look up the Natural Balance


The dog I put on Natural Balance (Limited Ing Venison) did not have pooping issues - her thing was allergies - BUT I noticed a "side effect" of the food change was her poop "dried up." I mean to say, if it sat outdoors for a day, (although it was cold), it would turn white and was quite brittle. I am wondering if that is from the lesser protein? (20% on that formula.) 

I'm hoping the lesser amount of protein will help with my problem boy. I still don't know what "too rich" REALLY means and have never really gotten an answer on that, so I'm assuming (dangerous!) that that means too high of protein and/or fat. (?) Maybe someone can give me more info on what makes a food "rich."

I'll certainly post as to whether the Nat Bal LID makes a difference. I sure hope so.


----------



## *Lisa*

I spent a while tonight speaking with one of the girls at our local Global Pet Foods (smaller independently owned chain). We went through a whole ton of food options that they carry and came up with a few options to try.

The Natural Balance LID isn't something she would have recommended since it only has 1 protein source (chicken, venison, etc whatever you choose), but in our case, the sweet potato as the first ingredient may help as the binding agent (very similar to adding pumpkin). Since she is doing well on the Royal Canin (a chicken protein), I think we may try the Sweet Potato & Chicken formula first.

My thoughts on "too rich" are how many proteins the food tends to have. Innova has Chicken, Turkey & Turkey Meal. Also the less fillers it has the more "rich" it is because it contains better ingredients.

Other options:
Acana Large Breed Puppy
Orijen Large Breed Puppy
Wellness Large Breed Puppy
TOTW Puppy (Unfortunately, this is going to be hard to find)
NOW Fresh http://www.petcurean.com/for-dogs/now-fresh/grain-free-large-breed-puppy

She suggested Carna4, which apparently is the kibble food that is closest to raw food. It is VERY expensive though, so I'm not sure I want to make that step yet.
All Life Stages – Ingredients | Carna4


----------



## *Lisa*

Wahoo! So cutting everything (new food, treats, bully sticks, etc) and adding 2 teaspoons of pumpkin per day has helped her stools firm back up to where they were before (Paul came in after her morning potty break and was all "We have firm poop! It bounced off the ground!" - LOL people would think we're crazy if they could hear us talk at home haha).

We're going to keep her on the Royal Canin for a little bit and see if it was any of her treats that gave her an upset stomach (we use the Wellness Well Bites and Rollover). If not, and she's good with those, we'll make the switch to a different kind of food.

Global Pet Food across from our house offers a bag guarantee which is great! For any small bag of food that we buy to try, if she doesn't like it or it doesn't agree with her, we can bring the bag back in (no matter how much is left) and exchange it for something else. Wahoo!

Unfortunately, they don't carry a lot of the "Large Breed Puppy" formulas, and in some cases, like TOTW, they don't even carry a puppy formula because there isn't a demand for it here.

Back to the drawing board...


----------



## Zoeys mom

I get my TOTW delivered from pet food direct or doggiefood.com. It's just easier for me travel wise and isn't much more expensive


----------



## *Lisa*

I wish things in Canada could be delivered as easily as they are in the US. It's a pain to order things online here, almost makes it not as worth while. We have 2 or 3 really great family owned pet stores right around our house so they're out best options for quality foods.

I think I am leaning towards trying Blue Buffalo LBP or TOTW Puppy first. They both only have 2 protein sources compared to other brands that have 3. This may be a bit better on her system and easier to handle.

If they don't work, we're going to try the Natural Balance L.I.D. Sweet Potato and Chicken.


----------



## katdog5911

Maybe I switched food too fast? I started Stella on Nature's Variety Chicken Grain free last week. Now as of yesterday she has horrible diarrhea! Started yesterday as very loose poop, progressed to liquidy poop and now it is shooting out like water! She seems fine otherwise. Can a food switch make such a dramatic change in her poop? I expected a little change but this is crazy. She went out every hour during the night. She is 9 months old. I don't know what to do really. Maybe just rice and chicken?


----------



## Clyde

The NOW puppy is not very rich at all. It is a Canadian food and they use only fresh ingredients. There are no meals in the food. It is the number one selling puppy food at the store I work at.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

katdog5911 said:


> Maybe I switched food too fast? I started Stella on Nature's Variety Chicken Grain free last week. Now as of yesterday she has horrible diarrhea! Started yesterday as very loose poop, progressed to liquidy poop and now it is shooting out like water! She seems fine otherwise. Can a food switch make such a dramatic change in her poop? I expected a little change but this is crazy. She went out every hour during the night. She is 9 months old. I don't know what to do really. Maybe just rice and chicken?


Did you make the change gradually or switch all at once? If you switched all at once then that is probably your problem. You may want to add back in some of the food she was on previously and do 3/4 old to 1/4 new for a few days, then if things seem fine go to 1/2 and 1/2, then 1/4 old to 3/4 new and finally all new, assuming the change goes smoothly. 

Some chicken and rice may help firm her stool back up, you could also try adding canned pumpkin (a tablespoon or so per meal and make sure it is just pumpkin, not pumpkin pie filling), or some plain yogurt.


----------



## katdog5911

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Did you make the change gradually or switch all at once? If you switched all at once then that is probably your problem. You may want to add back in some of the food she was on previously and do 3/4 old to 1/4 new for a few days, then if things seem fine go to 1/2 and 1/2, then 1/4 old to 3/4 new and finally all new, assuming the change goes smoothly.
> 
> Some chicken and rice may help firm her stool back up, you could also try adding canned pumpkin (a tablespoon or so per meal and make sure it is just pumpkin, not pumpkin pie filling), or some plain yogurt.


I know I probably didn't give the switch enough time. I ran out of the old food after just a couple of days. She wasn't eating it anymore for some reason. 
I just boiled up some rice and chicken breast. She is hungry and I gave her some. I will get the pumpkin later this afternoon at the store. Guess I will keep her on this for a few days and then gradually start adding in her kibble. 
I just worry that it is something more serious. But she is acting ok otherwise so I guess I don't have to rush and call the vet on a Sunday afternoon!


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

As long as she is acting normal and still eating you shouldn't worry too much. If the diarrhea lasts more than a few days I'd definitely make an appointment to have her checked out and get a fecal sample examined for parasites. While she is having the runs make sure she gets plenty of liquids though as it can dehydrate her in a hurry. Lots of water or even something like Pedialyte to make sure she stays hydrated. If she is like my puppy and likes to chew on ice cubes that would help with keeping hydrated as well.


----------



## katdog5911

She is still drinking water. But she does love her ice cubes so I will give her a bunch of those as well. She keeps looking at me and her food bowl...I think she is wondering why I am not feeding her anymore! But I just threw some chicken out on the lawn for her to find. We usually do that with her kibble. I would've thrown some rice but my guess is it would have been ignored.


----------

